# sublimation ink on new Epson 1500w printer



## boyanski (Dec 6, 2017)

Hi, 
have experience with large format printers and read a lot around, but still unsure. Bought a new Epson 1500w printer. Sublimation ink and cartridges will come in a week. Now i have only the ones that came with the printer


I am confused as read somewhere load directly sublimation ink, some say load original, print a bit and then the sublimation.
Anyway i bought a second pack of refillable cartridges that intend to fill with cleaning liquid, inktec original, for flushing. Intended use is when i go on a vacation to clean leave in the lines. 



1. Do i load the original inks and print something then load the sublimation cartridges or i wait and directly start printing sublimation??
Do i need to flush with Inktec liquid

2. Will be using Inktec and Texprint High release paper, mostly for T shirts. 
Do i install the Power Driver and use the Sawgrass ICC profiles? or anyone a link for that combo? This must be pretty typical and popular. I have another software anyway Qimage, which i will most likely use.

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Signature Series (Jun 11, 2016)

People will recommend loading the OEM for the simple reason to make sure it is printing correctly before moving on to dye sub set up. Would I do it? Probably not as the odds a printer is bad out of the box is miniscule but surely it happens.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Signature Series said:


> People will recommend loading the OEM for the simple reason to make sure it is printing correctly before moving on to dye sub set up. Would I do it? Probably not as the odds a printer is bad out of the box is miniscule but surely it happens.


Some Epsons firmware now require an OEM cart to be installed initially or subsequent 3rd party carts won't be recognized.

It's true that "zero hour" defects are rare with Epson.


----------



## boyanski (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks guys. I think just to be 100% sure, i may install the original cartridges. Anyway there are no ink lines, so i assume system will clean easily from one ink to another


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

boyanski said:


> Hi,
> have experience with large format printers and read a lot around, but still unsure. Bought a new Epson 1500w printer. Sublimation ink and cartridges will come in a week. Now i have only the ones that came with the printer
> 
> 
> ...


That model it won't be necessary to flush out the OEM inks the printer inks when installing sub inks as there are no ink lines like in a large format printer or a few select Epson desktop models that have large carts or factory ink tanks.

That model in the US is known as the 1430.

You have carts for your sub inks but for sure if you were going to install a CISS then you likely have one that when you install the assembly the factory lid on the part that encases the carts would have to be removed then it's usually damaged and won't go back on. If the rare occasion you had a printer that was defective from the factory out of the box then the warranty might not be honored since it was damaged.

This is the 1400 US model that was the predecessor to the 1430.

http://lawsonsp.com/technical-suppo...400-bulk-ink-system-installation-instructions

While another ink vendors profile or Power Driver might be better than using nothing to correct the color it's not likely it will be the same as having an ICC profile designed with your specific ink.


----------



## valyardeleanu (Oct 3, 2018)

Hi.

How is the sublimation with your Epson 1500? Is working OK. I want to "convert" my one too.
Thx.


----------



## malkram (Jan 15, 2016)

valyardeleanu said:


> Hi.
> 
> How is the sublimation with your Epson 1500? Is working OK. I want to "convert" my one too.
> Thx.



I use the 1500W with Inktec inks for sublimation and it is a great printer. You will not find better for the price.


----------



## DTG Master (Oct 8, 2018)

I've never seen zero hour with Epson


----------

